
Scientists close in on hidden Scottish meteorite crater - cmsefton
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-48560989
======
tectonic
I'd be interested to see gravity field data from space covering the area.

~~~
wildduck
What is gravity field data? Can you elaborate more?

~~~
luminiferous
Gravity is not uniform everywhere on earth, because the Earth's density is not
uniform. (This is ignoring the other consideration that the earth is not
spherical. Because the Earth bulges at the equator, gravity is also weaker
towards the equator and stronger at the poles.) Satellites[1] or humans on the
ground can track variance in the gravity field. This is normally done to find
underground deposits of valuable minerals or metals, as may be slightly denser
or less dense than the equivalent volume of earth/stone.[2] I think OP was
wondering if the presence of the impact site would show up on such a survey of
Earth's gravity field.

[1]
[https://www.nasa.gov/audience/foreducators/k-4/features/F_Me...](https://www.nasa.gov/audience/foreducators/k-4/features/F_Measuring_Gravity_With_Grace.html)

[2] [https://mbfsz.gov.hu/en/geophysics/gravity-and-
microgravity-...](https://mbfsz.gov.hu/en/geophysics/gravity-and-microgravity-
measurements)

